

Samsung's authentic battery turns out to be fake - tkorri
http://yle.fi/uutiset/kuningaskuluttaja_samsungin_alkuperaisosa_paljastui_piraatiksi/6982291

======
tkorri
Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?tl=en&hl=fi&u=http%3A%...](http://translate.google.com/translate?tl=en&hl=fi&u=http%3A%2F%2Fyle.fi%2Fuutiset%2F6982291)

